# Whats your favorite lyrics?



## NotteDelleStreghe (Aug 11, 2003)

I always think of Demon Knight when i hear that song..


----------



## vincent malloy (Aug 31, 2003)

I think these are some of the greatest dark lyrics ever penned :

* Ozzy Osbourne 
War Pigs 

Generals gathered in their masses
just like witches at black masses
evil minds that plot destruction
sorcerers of death's construction
in the fields the bodies burning
as the war machine keeps turning
death and hatred to mankind
poisoning their brainwashed minds, oh lord yeah!

Politicians hide themselves away
they only started the war
Why should they go out to fight?
They leave that role to the poor

Time will tell on their power minds
Making war just for fun
Treating people just like pawns in chess
Wait 'till their judgement day comes, yeah!

Now in darkness, world stops turning
ashes were the bodies burning
No more war pigs of the power
Hand of god has struck the hour
Day of judgement, god is calling
on their knees, the war pigs crawling
Begging mercy for their sins
Satan, laughing, spreads his wings

OH LORD YEAH!

Generals gathered in their masses
Just like Witches at Black Masses
In the fields their bodies burning
As the war machine keeps turning

Evil minds that plot destruction
Sorcerer of death's construction
It's the same wherever you go
To the War Pigs people know

OH LORD YEAH!

Politicians hide themselves away
They only started the war
Treating people just like pawns in chess
Wait till their judgement day comes ... Yeah!

People running like they're sheep in fields
People blowing out their minds
Say that you're dying here ... I know it now
Hey, you're the goner at the end ... Yeah!

On the scene a priest appears
Hell is falling at his knees
Satan sends out funeral pyre
Cast the priest into the fire

It's the place for all bad sinners
Watch them eating dead rat cinders
It's the same wherever you go
To Black Masses people go

OH LORD YEAH!*


----------



## motsion (Jun 18, 2003)

RAISED FIST LYRICS

"Get This Right!"

Doesn't matter if we stand behind, if we play grind, if we get unsigned
It's not a fancy dream about a supremeteam that screams 'bout fighting regimes
Ten years passed by and you ran along
You ran along with your ****ing urge to belong

When will you get this right? - When... right
(It's not) A fanatic rite
It's only a name in the theatre light - theatre light
It's not about a cool website

When will you get this right? - When... right
(It's not) A fanatic rite
It's only a name in the theatre light - Theatre light
It's not about acting like a rock star at night

Dedication is essential to succeed, anticipation is all you need
Guess it's time for us to explain how we fill ourselves up with the energy to remain
You play in a band, you want to expand but you misunderstand
You're aiming at fame, you want to lay claim but you should be ashamed

When will you get this right? - When... right
(It's not) A fanatic rite
It's only a name in the theatre light - Theatre light
It's not about a cool website

When will you get this right? - When... right
(It's not) A fanatic rite
It's only a name in the theatre light - Theatre light
It's not about acting like a rock star at night

Struggling to get into a ****ing nice review
Looking for a camera lens that can capture a picture of your crew
Still the same need for fame & a stage name
I cannot explain the feelings I have for you

Feeding the clothing store, so unsure when we're on tour
You better start running again or you'll end up in the slow lane
You think it's about profit & loss, sucking up for the boss
Acting like everything is for sale

Now is the time for me to rise to my feet.
Wipe your spit from my face,
wipe this tears from my eyes.


----------



## dazco (Oct 1, 2003)

Just this one line from a song that shall go un-named...

"so anxious to have her, she's one fine cadaver".


----------



## motsion (Jun 18, 2003)

The lyrics from the song Leave this world behind. (by Kreator) Great lyrivs, band, song...m/ hehe

Now is the time for me to rise to my feet.
Wipe your spit from my face,
wipe this tears from my eyes.


----------



## ChikaGirl19 (Oct 6, 2003)

I love Aqua's song Halloween.
Artist: Aqua 
Album: Aquarius 
Title: Halloween 


Hello?
Remember me?
Who's there?
I've got your number
Oh no, no
I'm back to haunt you
No, stay away
Ha ha ha ha ha

It's Friday night
So creepy outside
It's is thundering and lightning
There's nobody home
Cause I'm all alone
It's scary and it's frightening

The sound of shoes
A shadow that moves
Something odd is tic tac ticking
Someone's in here
I'm so full of fear
The telephone is ringing

Now I can see you
Oh no, please no
Now I can touch you
Oh god, please go
I am right here now
Oh please, tell me where
Ha ha ha ha
I'm in a nightmare
You better run
I'm back to haunt you down

Halloween, in the death of the night, hear me scream
I'm coming, I'm coming
Halloween, is the fear that I fight, in my dream
Keep running, keep running

Just keep running - oh, keep on running, yeah
Just keep running
Just keep running - oh, keep on running, yeah
Just keep running

Hell broke out
On this Friday night
Zombies passing deadly
My Candyman, from Bountyland
Is coming here to get me

Now I can see you
Oh no, please no

Now I can touch you
Oh god, please go
I am right here now
Oh please tell me where
Ha ha ha ha
I'm in a nightmare
You better run
I'm back to haunt you down

Halloween, in the death of the night, hear me scream
I'm coming, I'm coming
Halloween, is the fear that I fight, in my dream
Keep running, keep running

Just keep running - oh keep on running, yeah
Just keep running
Just keep running - oh keep on running, yeah
Just keep running

It's squeaking and creaking
I move silent in the night, hahahahaha
Could be the boy from next-door
You'll never guess my disguise
Hahahahaha!

Kids and children fight
[?] and candlelight
You might be the fearsome one at Junior High
Tonight!

Halloween, in the death of the night, hear me scream
I'm coming, I'm coming
Halloween, is the fear that I fight, in my dream
Keep running, keep running
Halloween...

Just keep running - oh, keep on running, yeah
Just keep running
Just keep running - oh, keep on running, yeah
Just keep running

Ahhhhhhh!!!!!!!

It's a really cool song if you listen to it. I know, I know, 'It's not hard core.' but I still love it!

Is Aqua a sissy band? Heck no!


----------



## Trippers (Oct 5, 2003)

Here's one of my favs!

Don't Fear The Reaper

All our times have come
Here but now they're gone
Seasons don't fear the reaper
Nor do the wind, the sun or the rain
We can be like they are

Come on baby... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby take my hand... Don't fear the Reaper
We'll be able to fly... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Valentine is done
Here but now they're gone
Romeo and Juliet
Are together in eternity...
Romeo and Juliet

40,000 men and women everyday... Like Romeo and
Juliet
40,000 men and women everyday... Redefine
happiness
Another 40,000 coming everyday...We can be like
they are

Come on baby... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby take my hand... Don't fear the Reaper
We'll be able to fly... Don't fear the Reaper
Baby I'm your man...

Love of two is one
Here but now they're gone
Came the last night of sadness
And it was clear she couldn't go on
Then the door was open and the wind appeared
The candles blew then disappeared
The curtains flew then he appeared
Saying don't be afraid

Come on baby... And she had no fear
And she ran to him... Then they started to fly
They looked backward and said goodbye
She had become like they are
She had taken his hand
She had become like they are

Come on baby...don't fear the reaper





I Luv Horror!
Do you blame me?
http://www.thespiderwebcrypt.vze.com
http://com3.akheva.com/bthespiderwebcrypt


----------



## wytchy (May 26, 2003)

I was working in my lab
Late one night
When my eyes beheld
An eerie sight
For my monster from his slab
Began to rise and, suddenly,
To my surprise

He did the mash
He did the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
He did the mash
It caught on in a flash
He did the mash
He did the monster mash

From my labratory 
In the castle east
To the master bedroom
Where the vampires feast
The ghouls all came from their humble abodes
To get a jolt
From my electrodes

They did the mash
They did the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a graveyard smash
They did the mash
They did the monster mash
They did the mash
They did the monster mash

The zombie were having fun (tennis shoe waooo)
The party had just begun (tennis shoe wahooo)
The guests included wolfman (tennis shoe waho!)
Dracula and his son
The scene was rocking on the digging sound
Igor on chains backed by his baying hounds
The Coffin Bangers were about to arive
With their vocal group
The Crypt Kicker Five!

They played the Mash
They played the monster mash
The monster mash
It was a grave yard smash 
They played the mash
Its caught on in a flash
The monster mash
They played the monster mash

Out from his coffin Drac's voice did ring
Seems he was troubled by
Just one thing
He opened the lid
Shook his fist and said
"Vot ever happened, to my Transilvania Tvist?"

Its now the mash
Its now the monster mash
The monster mash
And its a graveyard smash
The monster mash
They played the monster mash
The monster mash
They played the monster mash

Now everythings cool 
Dracs a part of the band
And my monster mash
Is the hit of the land
For you the living
This mash was meant too
When you get to my door
Tell them BORIS SENT YOU

Then you can mash
Then you can monster mash
The monster mash
And do my graveyard smash
The monster mash
You'll catch on in a flash
The monster mash
Then you can monster mash

Waooooooo
Tennis shoe waooooo
"Mmmmmm, mash good!"
"Easy boy, you impetuous young boy"
"mmmm, mash GOOD!"
"Raaagh, rraaah,"
Tennis shoe waooo

Etc. til END!


- Wytchy


----------



## formalevil (Sep 21, 2003)

Artist: Lard
Song:There taking me away



They're Coming To Take Me Away Lyrics

Artist(Band):Lard
(Print the Lyrics)


They're Coming To Take Me Away Lyrics

Remember when you ran away and I got on my knees and begged you not to leave because I'd go berzerk?
Well, you left me anyhow and every day got worse and worse and now you see I've gone completely out of my mind.

CHORUS:
And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time, and I'll be happy to see those nice gorillas in white coats
They're coming to take me away ha ha

You thought it was joke and so you laughed when I had said that losing you would make me flip my lid, right? You know you laughed, I heard you laugh, you laughed and laughed and then you left, but now you know I'm utterly out of my mind

CHORUS:
And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle thier thumbs and toes
They're coming to take me away ha ha...

I cooked your food, I cleaned your house, so this is how you paid me back for all my kind and selfish loving deeds. Huh? Well you just wait they'll find you yet, and when they do they'll put you in the ASPCA you mangy mutt.

CHORUS:
And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the funny farm where life is beautiful all the time and I'll be happy to see those nice men in thier white coats
They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the happy home with trees and flowers and chirping birds and basket weavers who sit and smile and twiddle thier thumbs and toes
They're coming to take me away Ha Ha

Your home the one the bank foreclosed, You cried to me Monagamy is the way we both must live or you'll feel hurt. But, I see, I see there's someone new, your anxious poly-pure-bred coat was even gone at our place while I paid the rent, thanks!

CHORUS:
And They're coming to take me away Ha Ha
They're coming to take me away ho ho he he ha ha
To the loony bin with all you can eat perscription drugs like torizine, and lithium, and electric shock eels
They're coming to take me away Ha Ha

~*formalevil*~

DUKES OF DARKNESS KINGS OF HELL!


----------

